# Custom Kitchenaid Grinder Plates.



## reeko (Jan 4, 2010)

Guys,
The coarse grind plate that comes with the KA still seems a little small for doing really coarse sausage (Andouille for example).

Anyway, I found the following on ebay...
http://cgi.ebay.com/10-5mm-Kitchenai...item27ae4c20c6

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-5mm-Kitchenai...item27ab9d8e7b

These 2 plates seem plenty large. Anyone tried them?
Also, for those of you that have stand-alone meat grinders, which size would you recommend? The 10.5 or 12.5 mm?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## nwdave (Jan 4, 2010)

Heck, he's just down the road from me and just up the road from you.  Good question.  I too, would like to know the answer.  Good find.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 4, 2010)

What size plates came with your Kitchenaid? Ours came with a 3/8" and according to Ryteks book, that is size he says to use for Andouille sausage.

Still might not be a bad idea to get one of them or both. That 12.5 would be nice for a course grind if making chili???


----------



## reeko (Jan 4, 2010)

The coarse plate on the KA is more like 3/16 not 3/8.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 4, 2010)

It didn't come with both? I have a 3/8" that I no longer use. 5 bucks and it's yous.


----------



## reeko (Jan 4, 2010)

I need to go measure (I am at work now).
But, looking at replacement plates on the web, the coarse looks like 3/16 maybe 1/4.

I will measure tonight to be sure.
I wonder if the newer kits have a smaller plate?

Anyone actually measured thier's?


----------



## pitrow (Jan 4, 2010)

They did make different sizes for the KA kits. Not sure how or when they changed, but my dad and I were comparing ours a while ago. I just bought my kit last year, and he bought his almost a decade ago (it has a wooden stomper and seperate wrench thing, where mine is all plastic and combined into one, and there's a definite difference in build quality). Anyway, both of our small plates are the same size, but the larger plate, his looks like the 10.5mm one you posted on ebay, while mine is much smaller. It's like they have three sizes; small, medium and large. Not sure if they still make the large one or not though.


----------



## hoser (Jan 4, 2010)

Great find! Just ordered one of the 12.5mm and will be using it for sausage stuffing. The plates that come with the kitchenaid are much too small for stuffing...I think this will work nicely.


----------



## reeko (Jan 4, 2010)

I just ordered both the 10.5 and 12.5 mm plates.
Will post pics when they arrive to compare them to the plates that cmae with the KA FGA kit.

I am pretty sure that the "Coarse" plate in my FGA kit was about 3/16 in, so the 10.5 should be good for Andouille (10.5 is pretty close to the 3/8 recommended).


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2010)

I have one of the older kits and I think mine is a 10.5 too - Someone a while back posted a mod of a plate that they use for stuffing and when I get some time I am going to go looking for it


----------



## reeko (Jan 5, 2010)

Measured mine. It has 1/4 inch holes.
I will post side by side pics when the 10.5mm and 12.5mm show up.


----------



## reeko (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a pic of the new plates.
2 plates on left are the Fine and "Coarse" plates that came with my KA FGA kit.

On right are the 10.5mm and 12.5mm custom plates. The 10.5 is slightly bigger than the 3/8 that people have mentioned is recommended for Andouille sausage.


Anyway, the new plates look good, will try them next week probably.


----------



## dazdnaz (Jan 25, 2012)

Well to resurrect an older thread I ordered up the set of three from *ebay *kinda pricey but what the heck. Anyway here they are and I will get back with some shots as soon as I use them:

The 2 on the left are original and the three on the right are the custom ones...they seem to be well constructed.


----------



## hawkerdude (Aug 21, 2015)

Another resurrection of this thread.  Sorry for the necro-post.  Hope this info helps.

Looking for grinder plate specs for my Kitchenaid and Google sent me back here where I discovered this thread.  Went to the kitchen aid site and perused the comments/reviews section.  Someone asked about replacement cutter and grinder parts.  The KA reply listed the part numbers for Coarse as 9709030G 1/3".  Fine is 9709028G 3/16".  KA lists them for [email protected]  Ouch.

Have fun!


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 22, 2015)

I understand that we are prohibited - or highly discouraged - from posting links to other sites; but this thread piqued my interest as I have a Kitchenaid mixer, grinder, juicer, pasta machine ... whatever.  I got the grinding plates out and found them in only 2 sizes.  Soooooo  I went to that online auction site and found a seller in Marble Falls, TX offering a set of vintage plates and other goodies.  The place is called Butcher-Baker eBay on Commerce Street.  I'm certain a little searching will turn up the seller.  I ordered them yesterday and got them in today's mail (but we are only about 60 miles apart).  I didn't check the seller's location before buying.  I have no interest in their business and I don't shill for them; just thought the information might be useful to someone else.

6 grinder plates, a knife, and the 3 plastic washers for just over $30 delivered.













KA Grndr.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Aug 22, 2015


----------

